# Is Fimo polymer "clay" fish safe



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Here read that Sixwing used Sculpey clay in his tank. 

Is to make something or for substrate? For laterite substrate is clay made for aquariums.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I've always wanted to try and make some caves. Sculpey looks interesting. I wonder which one he uses.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

here you go
http://www.garieinternational.com.sg/clay/shop/fimo_new_formula.htm

Seems like the polymer clays contains PVC, and some form of Phthalate plasticizers. It's what makes the play soft and is petroleum bases.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

It appears that we have a usable product. 
I don't think I'll be making Lxxx pleco caves out of it yet, ceramic is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I was looking to find out this very thing to make Yoda's hut in a recreation of Dagobah I want to do for my next tank.


----------

